# Introduce your Baby with pics x



## danniemum2be

Hey girlys thought everyone could introduce their gorgeous little bundles and even add any piccys, will upload mine in a min x x :cloud9:


----------



## danniemum2be

This is my baby girl Maisie her most recent piccy. :cloud9: :cloud9:
https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz355/maisiesmummy/SAM_1879.jpg

and my gorgeous girl when she was just born :cloud9: :cloud9:
https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz355/maisiesmummy/SAM_1509-1.jpg


----------



## Maddiee

i've marked them as spoilers just so they dont clog up the page :)

Charliee-Anne at birth. My mum took this photo, excuse the bad quality. 

Spoiler
https://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab324/MaddieeCharlieeAnne/charliee-anne.jpg

2 weeks 4 days

Spoiler
https://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab324/MaddieeCharlieeAnne/charliee-anne2.jpg


----------



## 08marchbean

heres my gorgeous daughter Paige!

was trying to get a pic of her smiling-shes hard to catch!
and the second on is PJ head! lol. x:haha:
 



Attached Files:







29042010044.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 1









21042010039.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jenny_wren

this is my not so small baby at a year old :cry:

sorry if you've seen them on fb but she
makes an awesome fairy lol


Spoiler
https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o71/society_sux/1-1.jpg


Spoiler
https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o71/society_sux/2-5.jpg


Spoiler
https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o71/society_sux/4-2.jpg


Spoiler
https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o71/society_sux/8.jpg


Spoiler
https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o71/society_sux/3-3.jpg


Spoiler
https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o71/society_sux/7.jpg

sorry bit of an overload but they're cute and the most recent

:kiss: xxx​


----------



## Maddiee

jenny_wren said:


> this is my not so small baby at a year old :cry:
> 
> sorry if you've seen them on fb but she
> makes an awesome fairy lol
> 
> sorry bit of an overload but they're cute and the most recent
> 
> :kiss: xxx​

She is soooo cute. and your right. 
She does make an awesome fairy.


----------



## Jemma_x

Heres connor day after he was born 
https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn70/Jemz_x/Connor22.jpg

and about a week ago
https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn70/Jemz_x/Uploads%20via%20Pixelpipe/attachment-O522AV-1.jpg


----------



## jenny_wren

aw thankyou :rofl:

she's a little bugger really just looks like
butter wouldn't melt lol

xx​


----------



## QuintinsMommy

love all the babies! I have a new picture of Quin I will post later today


----------



## Lauraxamy

jenny_wren said:


> this is my not so small baby at a year old :cry:
> 
> sorry if you've seen them on fb but she
> makes an awesome fairy lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o71/society_sux/1-1.jpg
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o71/society_sux/2-5.jpg
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o71/society_sux/4-2.jpg
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o71/society_sux/8.jpg
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o71/society_sux/3-3.jpg
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o71/society_sux/7.jpg
> 
> sorry bit of an overload but they're cute and the most recent
> 
> :kiss: xxx​

She has such gorgeous eyes!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

Here he is about 2 or 3 minutes old (bad birthing postion hence all the blood on him, he was fine in himself)

Spoiler
https://i510.photobucket.com/albums/s346/kimbobaloobob/Photo0171.jpg

and here he is a couple of days ago on the 29/4/10 when he held his first ever thing

Spoiler
https://i510.photobucket.com/albums/s346/kimbobaloobob/016.jpg


Spoiler
https://i510.photobucket.com/albums/s346/kimbobaloobob/014.jpg
and heres his first ever smile at 2 weeks 1 day

Spoiler
https://i510.photobucket.com/albums/s346/kimbobaloobob/15daysfirstsmile.
jpg
and here he is in my belly :)

Spoiler
https://i510.photobucket.com/albums/s346/kimbobaloobob/166-1.jpg


----------



## QuintinsMommy

here's Quintin yesterday
 



Attached Files:







Moms Camera 011.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 21


----------



## danniemum2be

PreggoEggo said:


> here's Quintin yesterday

hes just soooo cute x


----------



## MummyGooch

Here's my -not so little- baby :cloud9:


Spoiler
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs501.ash1/29644_434524655277_555545277_5447454_3545357_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs558.snc3/30504_435525480277_555545277_5467451_7453829_n.jpg


----------



## babydustcass

Here is my snukem! Hes not a baby anymore though :cry: 

He won the race! lol :happydance:
https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF6980.jpg

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF6960.jpg



Love all your little ones, they are too cute!


----------



## danniemum2be

babydustcass said:


> Here is my snukem! Hes not a baby anymore though :cry:
> 
> He won the race! lol :happydance:
> https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF6980.jpg
> 
> https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF6960.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Love all your little ones, they are too cute!

he is soooo handsome u got a lil heartbreaker ther x


----------



## kimbobaloobob

ohhhh rome i got bubs one of those baby einstines the other day of ebay for £10, they listed it as a baby einsti with no picture :D bubs loves it!, Love the muscle piccy mummy gooch


----------



## JoJo16

awww jenny her eyes are gorgeous!! and shes a lovely ickle fairy!!

This is alice at nearly 16 weeks.


edit- if you open the pic its better quality.

and rome quintin is sooo cute. xxx


----------



## danniemum2be

all these babys are just too cute all u mummys should b very proud  x x x


----------



## MummyGooch

kimbobaloobob said:


> Love the muscle piccy mummy gooch

I have a million of them, since he became camera aware he doesn't stop posing! 

All these babies are making me broody! Which would make more sense, if I wasn't already pregnant :dohh: :blush:


----------



## Jas029

My little man. Riley [x

First ones in the NICU and the last two are most recent xx :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







4376536800_bf2713f17e_m.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 18









Picture 430.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 14









28910_1342328891594_1632376483_804873_6343094_n.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## danniemum2be

Jas029 said:


> My little man. Riley [x
> 
> First ones in the NICU and the last two are most recent xx :cloud9:

omg he is adorable :cloud9: x x


----------



## JoJo16

awww jas hes so cute with his cheeky smile xxx


----------



## Jas029

Thanks girls :)


----------



## KrisKitten

Heres tommy :)
New born, 
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs262.snc3/27786_417249960699_588895699_5774283_5600987_n.jpg
a week ago?
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs065.snc3/13329_414976815699_588895699_5720369_7491430_n.jpg
..dont believe he's 7 months next friday :nope:...where did it go????
xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

From birth til now :)










Everyones bubbas are so cute too!!


----------



## danniemum2be

KrisKitten said:


> Heres tommy :)
> New born,
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs262.snc3/27786_417249960699_588895699_5774283_5600987_n.jpg
> a week ago?
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs065.snc3/13329_414976815699_588895699_5720369_7491430_n.jpg
> ..dont believe he's 7 months next friday :nope:...where did it go????
> xxx

omg really, i remember ur post when u found out u were pregnant and then when u had him a few weeks later thats flown by and hes gorgeous x x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Aw so beautiful girls! What happy bubbas :D 

I'll post some of my madam when I can remember which site I was using to upload photos to post to BnB.. :blush: lmao.

Hope you are all well!!

xoxox


----------



## JoJo16

kris i was just looking at your pics on fb tommy has the cutest smile. 
time does fly by :( xxx


----------



## JoJo16

and becy im impressed you still had rings on when u just had mason. my hands and fingers where about 10 times there normal size!!!


----------



## danniemum2be

my hands swelled up too from all the different drips i had going in, i had 2 in each hand x


----------



## JoJo16

mine got huge before i even got into labour!!! i had really high bp and they started to swell up from about 35 weeks.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Here's my lovely babies. :)
 



Attached Files:







aiden.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 10









0416101825.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Becyboo__x

JoJo16 said:


> and becy im impressed you still had rings on when u just had mason. my hands and fingers where about 10 times there normal size!!!

I cant get my rings off :| my first finger is scarred from my rings being there its cause my hands go cold and warm and my fingers swell and then are ok :S lol so i cant win haha
x


----------



## Mellie1988

My little man at 5 days old, Grace when she 6 months ish...then both my babies together a few days ago! :D :cloud9:

Gorgeous babies everyone!! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







theoo.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 8









Grace.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 7









100_2557.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Becyboo__x

Awwww! look at them 2 there gorgeous! love the one together bless! x


----------



## purple_kiwi

this is Kailee. newborn then a couple recent :cloud9: shes getting so big
 



Attached Files:







22779_103838836312472_100000590687248_92832_4102601_n.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 9









p_00341.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 6









p_00385.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jomum2b-again

heres my beautiful little man Eiyzaque =), the first picture is at a week old, the second at 10 months and the third was taken last week at 21 months :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Close up off Eiyzaque asleep.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 4









Photo-0104a.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 4









23477_1258192855141_1239211412_30623466_4183182_n[1].jpg
File size: 63.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jomum2b-again

and heres my little princess Ehllsyie =), the first pic is at an hour old, the second was at a few days, the third was at a week old and the fourth was at 2 weeks :happydance: the last pic is of both my babies, snoozin together :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







26788_1256395450207_1239211412_30620275_6725743_n[1].jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2









28159_1264343168895_1239211412_30637958_7367691_n[1].jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 2









23477_1258386459981_1239211412_30624114_7740450_n[1].jpg
File size: 4.3 KB
Views: 3









28159_1264338408776_1239211412_30637954_6113283_n[1].jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 6









30400_1269153929161_1239211412_30647986_6885187_n[1].jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mellie1988

That last pic is sooo precious!!! What beautiful children you have Jo!! x


----------



## Jomum2b-again

aww Thankyou Mellie =D he wont hold her when he's awake so i thort i'd snuggle her up to him and take a sneaky pic lol xx


----------



## MummyGooch

I have to say Jordana, those are two gorgeous kids !


----------



## Mellie1988

Haha awwww! I remember trying to get Grace to hold Theo in the first few days, she was terrified every time he made a noise...now she won't leave him alone :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

danniemum2be said:


> my hands swelled up too from all the different drips i had going in, i had 2 in each hand x

mine were SO swollen too, and so were my feet.
 



Attached Files:







27209_325583037093_510612093_3628064_6937883_n.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

This is Aidan. He is 16 months old
xx
 



Attached Files:







14993_1266977912294_1165187320_30701625_59360_s.jpg
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 190


----------



## Jomum2b-again

MummyGooch said:


> I have to say Jordana, those are two gorgeous kids !

Thankyou =D ur little boy is gorgeous too


----------



## MummyGooch

Jomum2b-again said:


> Thankyou =D ur little boy is gorgeous too

Aww Thanks :kiss:


----------



## Jomum2b-again

Mellie1988 said:


> Haha awwww! I remember trying to get Grace to hold Theo in the first few days, she was terrified every time he made a noise...now she won't leave him alone :haha:

haha bless her =D Eiyzaques the same, as soon as she starts cryin, he runs to her moses basket shoutin me lol he does keep kissin her head which is very sweet :kiss:


----------



## rachyh1990

Maddie when she was born:

https://i1023.photobucket.com/albums/af360/rachyh1990/100223_093641-1.jpg

https://i1023.photobucket.com/albums/af360/rachyh1990/100223_214415-1.jpg


Recent pictures of Maddie: 

https://i1023.photobucket.com/albums/af360/rachyh1990/2010-04-20164642.jpg

https://i1023.photobucket.com/albums/af360/rachyh1990/P120410_1311.jpg

https://i1023.photobucket.com/albums/af360/rachyh1990/Photo-0109.jpg

https://i1023.photobucket.com/albums/af360/rachyh1990/P130410_1257_01.jpg


----------



## MoonMuffin

This is my son John, he's 4.5 months:
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/IMG_4982.jpg

and my daughter Kathryn is almost 20 months:
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/IMG_5001.jpghttps://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/IMG_4949.jpg


----------



## JoJo16

Everyones babbas are so cute!!


----------



## shelx

Everyones LO's are gorgeous! :) heres my wee man 1st and 2nd bout 10 weeks, 3rd 14 weeks
 



Attached Files:







Photo0360.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 5









12304_381488949399_576389399_4722602_1888763_n[1].jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 4









15329_407125259399_576389399_4950127_461693_n[1].jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Becyboo__x

Awwh hes a stunner!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

MoonMuffin said:


> This is my son John, he's 4.5 months:
> 
> and my daughter Kathryn is almost 20 months:

They are gorgeous!


----------



## sineady

this is my world lewis......
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 4









DSCN0573.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 5









Awwww.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 5









Photo0331.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babynewbie

What gorgeous bubbas we all have :D

Heres my beautiful little man Archie :cloud9: theyre big so in spoiler


Spoiler
https://i600.photobucket.com/albums/tt88/06041507/Photo1234.jpg
https://i600.photobucket.com/albums/tt88/06041507/Photo1217.jpg
https://i600.photobucket.com/albums/tt88/06041507/DSC00686.jpg
https://i600.photobucket.com/albums/tt88/06041507/Photo1197.jpg


----------



## Abigailly

My little Niamhie! 5 months old.
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs449.ash1/24720_1341279986545_1667576255_805848_4787748_n.jpg

And a whole 23 hours old:cloud9:
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs088.snc3/15547_1212645930774_1667576255_534799_2938569_n.jpg


----------



## annawrigley

oh i have way too many :blush:

few hours old:
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/IMG_0827.jpg

few days old:
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/IMG_0884.jpg

mothers day, 9 days old:
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/IMG_0941.jpg

bout 6 weeks old:
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/27052_10150155661765317_644800316_1.jpg
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/27052_10150155661990317_644800316_1.jpg


----------



## annawrigley

and just cos i love this pic! :shy: in my tummy!

Spoiler
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/27192_10150142263880317_644800316_1.jpg


----------



## princess_vix

This is my little man Ryan,He's 1 on Tuesday :happydance:

https://i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/Vickyfuller15/roo.jpg

https://i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/Vickyfuller15/ryan.jpg

https://i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/Vickyfuller15/ryanlaughing.jpg


----------



## AlJaCoDee

Oh all of you have such cutie pies. I Wish them and you all the happiness in the world :]


----------



## neady

awww everyones babies are lovely! =)!
rachey1990 were is that outfit from were she has daddy girl on her top?
its gawjus =) x


----------



## neady

heres some of my little munchkin
first picture , about a minit old, looks a right madam hah 
https://i936.photobucket.com/albums/ad202/sineadbarry/24925_348402142300_654152300_420868.jpg

when we got her home 
https://i936.photobucket.com/albums/ad202/sineadbarry/24925_348402102300_654152300_420867.jpg

her now 
https://i936.photobucket.com/albums/ad202/sineadbarry/DSCF0237.jpg
https://i936.photobucket.com/albums/ad202/sineadbarry/DSCF0203.jpg


----------



## danniemum2be

neady where did u get her lil hairband and top from, its soooo cute x


----------



## CallieBert

My gorgeous little man when he was born:

https://i39.tinypic.com/rqx106.jpg

A few days old:

https://i40.tinypic.com/o51ahy.jpg
https://i41.tinypic.com/4dic8.jpg

Coming home :D:

https://i39.tinypic.com/2s7fjoo.jpg

4 months :D

https://i39.tinypic.com/2uerwgl.jpg

Now!! :D Almost 1 :D

https://i42.tinypic.com/2zzko7b.jpg


----------



## danniemum2be

omg he is sooo adorable and was teeny when he was born x x


----------



## kimbobaloobob

ahhhh hes sooo tiny


----------



## neady

danniemum2be said:


> neady where did u get her lil hairband and top from, its soooo cute x

primark ;), cheap cheap think it was a 5er for the whole outfit. i just cudnt resist it lol. 

calliebert: he is absolutely GORGEOUS! i presuming he was early, how early? how much did he weigh! hes so tiny and gorgeous!


----------



## rachyh1990

heya neady its from mothercare :D its gorgeous, shes starting to get to big for it now
:( x


----------



## glitterbomb

Wyatt 6 days old!

https://i39.tinypic.com/2ymdb9s.jpg
https://i42.tinypic.com/14ecj0h.jpg
https://i43.tinypic.com/13yl6l5.jpg


----------



## AyaChan

Meet my Summer-Rose everyone :D

hello kitty baba :D
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Picture034.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Picture035-1.jpg

https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Picture026.jpg


----------



## danniemum2be

awww these babas are making me broody lol x x


----------



## neady

and me haha. my auntie had a little baby today and when i seen it i felt the urge to do it all over again, ava-mae only 10week but she doesnt seem that little baby anymore.
i seen the room where i had her and filled up haha, cant blame it on the pregnancy hormones no more x


----------



## danniemum2be

i know the same, they grow up so fast, i hated being pregnant at the time but now i really miss it x x


----------



## glitterbomb

AyaChan said:


> Meet my Summer-Rose everyone :D
> 
> hello kitty baba :D
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Picture034.jpg
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Picture035-1.jpg
> 
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/Picture026.jpg

i'm loving her hello kitty outfit!


----------



## AyaChan

i bought her some more yesterday, cant wait till she fits in them :D x


----------



## jelix9408

This is mommys little lovebug. 
Her name is Willow. 
Shes a little over 6 months old.
and shes my everythinggg :)

these pictures are in order.
younger to older lol.
 



Attached Files:







11038_185285453842_507253842_2971469_7084563_n.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4









11038_193463063842_507253842_3037451_1968172_n.jpg
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 3









28959_385700653842_507253842_3982500_6687133_n.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3









Picture 059.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 5









31179_388886808842_507253842_4053879_6597622_n.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## QuintinsMommy

HOLY SHIT
I LOVE that hello kitty outfit!!


----------



## lynnikins

caus theres 8 pics then ill set a spoiler so they dont take up a whole page lol

Spoiler
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v271/111/80/663595122/n663595122_3371186_9119.jpg
Nathaniel few hours old
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v307/111/80/663595122/n663595122_3650509_6255.jpg
Nathaniel 6 weeks old
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs114.snc1/4956_209854700122_663595122_7370526_4996218_n.jpg
Nathaniel 1yr old
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-sjc1/hs035.snc3/12302_10150136734070123_663595122_11327878_4322898_n.jpg
Nathaniel a few weeks ago

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-sjc1/hs443.snc3/25447_10150154631325123_663595122_11602729_6413982_n.jpg
Elliott a few hours old
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-sjc1/hs463.snc3/25447_10150154631350123_663595122_11602734_4048678_n.jpg
Elliott a couple of weeks old
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs435.ash1/24057_10150165423265123_663595122_11898373_2355823_n.jpg
Elliott One month old
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-sjc1/hs301.snc3/28672_10150172167100123_663595122_12068437_5847456_n.jpg
Elliott 6 weeks old


----------



## danniemum2be

more of maisie from yesterday

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz355/maisiesmummy/SAM_2028.jpg

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz355/maisiesmummy/SAM_2025.jpg

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz355/maisiesmummy/SAM_2024.jpg

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz355/maisiesmummy/SAM_2016.jpg


----------



## clogsy90

hey havn't written in this section yet so thought i'd introduce my little Georgia :) also your babies are all gorgous and as for everyone saying about being broody i'm ready to have another one aswell lol.

this is newborn

about a week old

ready to leave the hospital so two days old

few days old

and about a week and a half old


----------



## glitterbomb

AyaChan said:


> i bought her some more yesterday, cant wait till she fits in them :D x

Hello Kitty is one reason I had wanted a girl lol :p


----------



## 18NPregnant

well here is my little man

at birth 
[IMG]https://i48.tinypic.com/29beely.jpg[/IMG]

a few days old
[IMG]https://i46.tinypic.com/dotdsh.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]https://i48.tinypic.com/2e50i6w.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]https://i48.tinypic.com/20zyckj.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]https://i50.tinypic.com/108ibu8.jpg[/IMG]

professional photos done like a week ago
[IMG]https://i45.tinypic.com/1e1cwh.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]https://i45.tinypic.com/jpeni8.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]https://i50.tinypic.com/rjo95g.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]https://i46.tinypic.com/2eeiipf.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]https://i50.tinypic.com/3358a68.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]https://i45.tinypic.com/30ua2jl.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## supriseBump_x

Heres Riley

Hours Old :cloud9:


3 Days Old Coming Home From The Hospital


4 Days Old


2 Weeks Old


----------



## AyaChan

riley is stunning :Dxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

thankyou :) Summer is gorgeous also :) xxx


----------



## Jellyt

Evelyn right after birth
https://i43.tinypic.com/1601rgx.jpg
https://i50.tinypic.com/n3kraa.jpg
With Mummy
https://i45.tinypic.com/2eyyha9.jpg
With Daddy
https://i47.tinypic.com/23to7fc.jpg


----------



## TattieHattie

Everyones babies are just so cute!...!!! :happydance:
Love all the little girlie and boys outfits! we know how to dress our bubba's :haha:

Here's my little man from birth till now! ..Thats not me in the pic it's my best friend! Kaylum's Godmother! ..And one Kaylum's other godmother's little girl! coz she's cute and she loves Kaylum lots! :haha:

Theirs more recent pics on facebook! =) 
xxxx
 



Attached Files:







25898_1312934301017_1160455293_30775270_7073642_s.jpg
File size: 3.6 KB
Views: 81









033110152455.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 12









041010210108.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 12









2007_0806charlottephoto0108.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 18









Photo-0103ja.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 14


----------



## AyaChan

Beckie shes beautiful, and Tattie, Kaylum is gorgeous as always :D


----------



## CallieBert

neady said:


> danniemum2be said:
> 
> 
> neady where did u get her lil hairband and top from, its soooo cute x
> 
> primark ;), cheap cheap think it was a 5er for the whole outfit. i just cudnt resist it lol.
> 
> calliebert: he is absolutely GORGEOUS! i presuming he was early, how early? how much did he weigh! hes so tiny and gorgeous!Click to expand...


Omg. Sorry this is so late, was just looking through this thread and just saw it. Braden was a little over 5 weeks early. He weighed 4lbs 5oz. thank you!!


----------



## upsy daisy1

mia just after birth

few days old

few months

now :cloud9:


----------



## Duro

Here's my Daughter, Her name is Danielle she was born May 04 weighing 8lbs 6oz :cloud9:
at birth..
https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a311/dreamland151515/SDC18105.jpg

Hugging her Giraffe
https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a311/dreamland151515/SDC18266.jpg

and her six toes :haha: 
https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a311/dreamland151515/DSC00037.jpg


----------



## danniemum2be

Duro said:


> Here's my Daughter, Her name is Danielle she was born May 04 weighing 8lbs 6oz :cloud9:
> at birth..
> https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a311/dreamland151515/SDC18105.jpg
> 
> Hugging her Giraffe
> https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a311/dreamland151515/SDC18266.jpg
> 
> and her six toes :haha:
> https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a311/dreamland151515/DSC00037.jpg


lol good choice of name same as mine!! x x x


----------



## Duro

lol thankyou! My OH picked the name we were going to name her Ayla at first but we decided to go with a name that was a little more common, I'm glad we did!


----------



## lily123

Hello everyone :)

This is my little girl Esmée Rae, born on the 16th of May 2010, weighing 7lbs 3oz :cloud9:

The first one she's 20 minutes old, the bruises are from a Forceps delivery :( all the rest are at 10 days old :)



:D x x x x


----------



## AyaChan

linzie shes stunning xD


----------



## msp_teen

Linzie she is a DOLL!!!!

Well here is my little man Marvell Bynum Jr. born May 11th 2010 @ 2:03pm
 



Attached Files:







29468_1381289706695_1665531631_942211_4945171_n.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 0









28668_1381144503065_1665531631_942101_4188110_n.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 0









30918_1386851165728_1665531631_953350_2123303_n.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 0









DSC01811.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## faolan5109

Aww msp_teen marvell is so cute! I love the picture where his face is scrunchy its adorable!!


Well here is Lane
the day he was born...
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Little%20man%20in%20the%20Box/IMG_5283.jpg
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Little%20man%20in%20the%20Box/IMG_5278.jpg

This is most recent ones I have of him
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Little%20man%20in%20the%20Box/28867_1436502026331_1046379180_3130.jpg
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Little%20man%20in%20the%20Box/3.jpg
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/guiness.jpg

Sorry there are so many, I couldn't help it lol


----------



## annawrigley

Duro said:


> and her six toes :haha:
> https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a311/dreamland151515/DSC00037.jpg

wow!!!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

annawrigley said:


> Duro said:
> 
> 
> and her six toes :haha:
> https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a311/dreamland151515/DSC00037.jpg
> 
> wow!!!Click to expand...

Is it odd that I always wanted six toes when I was little? I also wanted an extra arm like this girl I saw on a program once. :blush:


----------



## msp_teen

faolan5109 said:


> Aww msp_teen marvell is so cute! I love the picture where his face is scrunchy its adorable!!
> 
> 
> Well here is Lane
> the day he was born...
> https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Little%20man%20in%20the%20Box/IMG_5283.jpg
> https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Little%20man%20in%20the%20Box/IMG_5278.jpg
> 
> This is most recent ones I have of him
> https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Little%20man%20in%20the%20Box/28867_1436502026331_1046379180_3130.jpg
> https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Little%20man%20in%20the%20Box/3.jpg
> https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/guiness.jpg
> 
> Sorry there are so many, I couldn't help it lol

Thank You!!! Baby Lane is just tooooo adorable!! LOL at that picture with the wig!


----------



## faolan5109

Yeah... I kind of mess with him a bit:blush: But I mean what else can you do with a baby that is fun. He is still small and squishy yet lol

I made him look like tupac the other day :haha:


----------



## Mellie1988

Few piccies of my little man :cloud9:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs318.snc3/28544_10150222311705008_633700007_12641473_4652158_n.jpg
My poorly little man last week :( he looked tooo cute though all curled up...he hardly ever falls asleep in his bouncer anymore! 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs328.ash1/28544_10150222311770008_633700007_12641476_5753704_n.jpg
In his jumperoo, he cries when I take him out of it lol :haha:

Need to get Grace to stay still to take some recent pics of her :thumbup: lol

x


----------



## Jas029

Awe that jumperoo kinda looks like mine different theme though!
I guess Riley's bouncer is smaller then most... the poor boy is getting to big for it already!


----------

